# Deburring tool blade shapes?



## MattyT (24 Jan 2020)

I'm looking at deburring tools and the different blades that are available. Please can you tell me what the different shaped blades are for on this link: https://www.accu.co.uk/en/deburring-han ... -155-00161.


----------



## novocaine (24 Jan 2020)

all but the e300 are for exactly the same thing. 
the e300 is for a rolled edge that you can't get to the back of.


----------



## Rorschach (24 Jan 2020)

As above, the only difference is the size and shape of the chamfer they create and the size hole they can be used on.


----------



## Inspector (24 Jan 2020)

The differences in the blades is for the material and kind of deburring you are doing. Deburring steel uses a steeper cutting edge and aluminium or some plastic uses an acute edge. Small hole blade is different than one for bigger. Attached is a page from Vargus, they sell/make the tools, giving a better explanation. Poke around the rest of their site for more information. Noga is another big name in deburring tools and worth a snoop.

https://www.vargus.com/Vargus//userdata ... D=1&GID=92

Pete


----------



## MattyT (30 Jan 2020)

Thank you so much.


----------



## hawkeyefxr (4 Feb 2020)

OR............... get yourself a small half round files, anneal it and file, grind it to a round tip filing.grind all the file serrations off till it's smooth. Heat it to bright red hot and dip in clean water, shine it up then reheat slowly till a straw colour and dip in oil. You will have a scarper/hole de-buurer for life.

I did this over 50 years ago in my first week in a tool room, i still have it and never sharpened it. Old school.


----------



## MattyT (12 Feb 2020)

Wow 50 years! I wish I had that much experience. I'm wanting a hardened version so I can use it on more materials. Does the tungsten finish make the blade better for hard metals? I like the idea of being able to switch the blades out for different applications.


----------

